# Small miter sled



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I needed to make a bunch of small picture frames, and made this sled.
I made the 2 stop arms adjustable, so with the arm bottomed out, and stop set to finished cut length, I could pull the arm out a hair and make a cut, then, bottom the arm out and make a finish cut. (Found out it wasn't needed!)
The wing nuts I used are Hurricane shutter attachment nuts, which have the washer attached. Very handy for jig making.
Using the jig, cutting all the frame pieces went very fast.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice looking setup. How large can you go with the frames before having to switch to a larger sled?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Not sure about the size limit. I'm 2800 miles away from it right now.
I think the max length is about 14". Longer arms for the stops could be put on, but you would have to be more careful holding the frame piece to the fence, as it's only about 5" long.


----------

